

More Cracks Undermine the Citadel of TV Profits - chriscampbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/15/business/media/more-cracks-in-televisions-business-model.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
fernly
I have a DirecTv DVR and I can skip commercials two ways, by clicking the
30-second forward skip or the old Tivo-style 1, 2, 3, fast forward gears. How
does the Dish Hopper differ? Does it automatically skip with no remote-
clickery? Or fewer clicks?

